# 9mm Air Rifle for coyotes?



## Warrior55 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello folks. I just joined and this is my first post.

Does anyone out there hunt coyotes with an air rifle? I intend to hunt them with my ShinSung Career 9mm Ultra air rifle. This rifle is a 6 shot repeater and will will easily take down a whitetail deer and other smaller game should not be a problem, although I will have to get in closer than if I shot one of my powder burning rifles.

Warrior55


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen them on TV, looks fun. I always try to have two guns on stand when calling. Rifle and shotgun. Can you post picture of your air rifle. They are louder than I thought, almost like rifle?


----------

